# Questions!!



## Jacob&Griffin (Mar 24, 2012)

So Im getting my poodle in 4 weeks but Im just wondering from looking at pictures of other poodles how to keep this look on this poodle ? Is this using clippers or scissoring part of the dog? I am willing and able to do the work but just would like to know the steps and things I will need to do this ? 
Any advice is greatly appreciated !


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks like all clipper work. Probably a #3 or #3-3/4HT blade grown out a little bit.


----------



## Jacob&Griffin (Mar 24, 2012)

Even on the head and ears, its the same length as the body you think?
I dont want to sound stupid when asking these questions but I am new to grooming a poodle !!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

The head is scissored (it would be very odd to find one that isn't) and the ears are longer but it looks clipped or tapered/layeredto me. Since it's a simple cut, I think they are just grow out for 2 grooms. they look double-long as the body.


Here is a standard poodle puppy in the #3 cut. Here ears are trimmed on the edges. You can see how they fall differently than in your photo. This is 6 months of growth. Her head is scissored into a short "cap".


Standard Poodle Modified Puppy Cut by tortoise11, on Flickr

Does that help?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you are planning on grooming your own poodle, I hghly recommend Shirlee Kalstone's book Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference Amazon.com: Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell Reference Books) (0785555028081): Shirlee Kalstone: Books

It explains all the different processes: bathing and brushing to get the coat as straight as possible before clipping, how to clip the muzzle and feet, and how to do the different clips. I am a complete amateur, but think the look you like is a basic Kennel clip - as Tortoise says, you would use a close blade to clip the face, feet, tail and lower tummy, and then a longer blade - or a clip on comb - to clip the body, legs, neck and chest. The tail pompom, the head topknot and the ears are usually trimmed with scissors, although if you want a really short all over look these can be clipped to the same length as the body. 

Puppy coat is very soft, so it is best kept in very simple clips. Many people like to keep it long and fluffy for as long as possible, but there is absolutely no reason why you should not cut it shorter - ignore the odd advice that still seems to be around that puppy cost should not be trimmed at all!


----------

